# US Replacement for iShares DEX Universe Bond



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry if this is a repost, I know I read something about this in the last month but I can't find it using the search feature.

I planned on using iShares DEX Universe Bond for my couch potato but I would like to add what I think is a likely depreciation of the CAN to US dollar.

My thinking is there is a lot of press of how the Canadian dollar is over-valued, I think the housing market may make raising interest rates in CAN difficult and I think what I see as a pretty large hit to Res RE is going to force interest rates in Canada to stay low. I think US is going to come back and do well.

Anyway, I can see a low probability of the CAN$ going much higher than par but I can easily imagine it going down to <$0.90.

Anyone disagree? Could people suggest a suitable replacement for iShares DEX Universe Bond?

Thank you. (I'll be holding these in a TFSA).


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is what looks to be a decent article:
http://investorplace.com/2012/02/the-best-u-s-bond-index-fund/

It suggests: iShares Barclays Capital U.S. Government/Credit Bond Fund (NYSE:GBF)


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

none said:


> Here is what looks to be a decent article:
> http://investorplace.com/2012/02/the-best-u-s-bond-index-fund/
> 
> It suggests: iShares Barclays Capital U.S. Government/Credit Bond Fund (NYSE:GBF)


If this is US domiciled and in a TFSA - won't the income be subject to the US 15% with-holding taxes? If so, make sure this is factored in to the evaluation.


Cheers


----------

